# Loading the old truck in the woods



## Flatbedford (May 2, 2009)




----------



## pinewoodburner (May 5, 2009)

How much will that truck carry?
Looks to be in good shape.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 5, 2009)

It has enough room for about 1 1/2 cords (7x9x3=189 cubic ft.). It is usually over weight before it is full of wood. I have to get the rear springs re-arched. It's in pretty good shape. It was garaged by the first owner until 2003, so its not that rusted. I've had it just over three years now. It is a work in progress. Right now I've got everything mechanical working right. I hope to get some body work done this summer.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 6, 2009)

Handsome looking stake rack.


----------



## pinewoodburner (May 6, 2009)

I have a 76 F-100 that is in great shape, but the springs are 2 soft to haul much weight.  I almost traded it for a flatbed like yours.  It is would be nice to not have to haul the trailer.  Those old trucks are easy to work oin compared to the new stuff


----------



## Flatbedford (May 6, 2009)

pinewoodburner said:
			
		

> ... Those old trucks are easy to work on compared to the new stuff



For sure! I have done all the work myself except some driveshaft work that required a machinist.


----------



## mn_jon (Jun 12, 2009)

what do you pull that Ford with ?




*just kidding

they sure don't make trucks like they used to.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 12, 2009)

mn_jon said:
			
		

> what do you pull that Ford with ?



I've only had to pull it once. It was when I got my first load out of this same place. The ground was a little too soft for the 2 wheel drive and highway tread tires. Naturally, I called my wife and had her bring over her Ford to pull it out.


----------



## mn_jon (Jun 13, 2009)

Awesome !

they run forever, up here the rust eats 'em up though (like everything else)

nice pics




Jon


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 14, 2009)

The rust has had its way with this one too. But, there is still enough left to save.


----------



## raven (Jul 28, 2009)

HI all im new on here . that old ford is a sweet heart.  But then theres a reason i feel that way, lol i have a 68 ford 350. I have picked up alot of great info on this forum.  i started burning last fall and dont think ill ever stop. All the info i gatherd reading the threads was very helpfull. so thanks to all you wood burners for a great forum                                                                          Jotul Oslo     Husky 359  68 ford 350 11 ft flatbed


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 28, 2009)

Firestarter,
You should post a picture of that '68. You should also check out the forums at http://www.fordification.com . Tell them Flatbedford sent you.


----------



## raven (Jul 28, 2009)

Ill try and get a pic of her . I just found that forum saturday and thought that 70 ford rang a bell. My 68 has a 360  4 speed ,  63 thousand . I intend to have her soda blasted  and gone over . there great old trucks . I will be joining in on that forum to


----------



## Flatbedford (Jul 28, 2009)

Mine has the 360, T18 4spd and a 4.10 Dana 70 rear. Power drums all around and armstrong steering. I have the parts for front discs and power steering, but I don't have the time and money for the conversions. The drums will stop it OK and as long as it its rolling and the tires are properly inflated, I can do without the power steering. It has around 78,000 miles on it.

I'll keep an eye out for you at the "Welcome Mat" over there.


----------

